# Rommel's Rod



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My quick build of the new issue kit from Revell... 

Overall painting was done with Revell sand colored enamel paint. Really good stuff! A few parts were chromed with Alclad as well.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That looks Freakin Sweet!!! Postin mine in a couple of minutes....Went with a dirtier look


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*SWEET!!! *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Ooooooo, can't WAIT to get started on mine!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very sweet build Djnick!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
I was under the impression they'd changed the tracks but they look the same as the original to me. I like that they've gone with the ammo crate floor again as well. Apart from the spade on the door it looks the same to me...

Chris.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The box says they made FIT improvements and I am wondering....did they need to reverse engineer this kit? I always heard that the molds were lost or to screwed up to use? The plastic is the same color too...das is goot!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Fluke:wave:.
I'd heard that when they were planning on releasing it in Phase 1 of the SSP program way back when, the glass was missing. I thought it sounded odd because they retooled the glass for the Mysterion IIRC.
What I don't understand is why they would have considered it back then if the whole tool was missing.....
Can anyone here do a detailed direct comparison of both old and new kits and let us know EXACTLY what's been changed?

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Sweet job done on Rommels rod all the way:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

fluke said:


> The box says they made FIT improvements and I am wondering....did they need to reverse engineer this kit? I always heard that the molds were lost or to screwed up to use? The plastic is the same color too...das is goot!


Monogram scrapped the original mold, so this is done from an all new mold. 

The kit is somewhat different in minor details from the original, and the color of plastic is not the same. The original plastic is darker and more beige, and the newer plastic is much lighter and yellow in color.

The shovel and spare tracks are now seperate, but were molded to the body on the original kit. The machine guns, IMHO are a bit skinnier too. I have an original gun laying around here... The detail overall is a bit softer, and some things like the Mercedes logo are missing from the radiator.

The instruction sheet uses portions of the original artwork and the decals are the same.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks, I had not taken the parts out of the bags, Yup...the colors are lighter.
All in all I would have to say its a much better kit except for the 'tracks' which is the FIRST thing Tom told me was going to change with the Moebius version. Mr. D e-mailed me a few years back and told me that he was impressed with my use of the Tamiya buggy wheels and tracks. That was cool!! 

G'day Chris! :wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That came out really nice for a quick build! I really like the sand color you used, it looks very 'Africa Corps'


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks its Revell enamel Sand Yellow - a military shade. They paint beautifully...


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

WOW! Love it!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dave, ess iss auskascheisnicht!

Great work , pal!


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

very nice, I just picked a RR up the other day. Man, brings back the memories!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Ah Jezz! Now I have to buy a second kit to build. Who knows when I'll get to it, but now iI must have two. For a quick build it looks great! Man, I am going have some fun using the MIG pigments for this one, to "dust it up".


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Hi Fluke:wave:.
> I'd heard that when they were planning on releasing it in Phase 1 of the SSP program way back when, the glass was missing. I thought it sounded odd because they retooled the glass for the Mysterion IIRC.
> What I don't understand is why they would have considered it back then if the whole tool was missing.....
> Can anyone here do a detailed direct comparison of both old and new kits and let us know EXACTLY what's been changed?
> ...


Its the original molds.Back in the 90s when they were going to release it in the ssp program they opened the mold and found corrosion damage (they said they would fix the molds if they got enough preorders,but they didnt get them)Thats why some details are changed and some detals are soft,from mold repair.

brian


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It is not, aparently the original mold, as Revell has said such. Plus the sprue arrangememnt is different. Its been known for years Monogram junked the molds, and I think even Tom Daniel mentions that on his web site. I have a few parts from one of my old kits and the new parts, like the machine guns, are not the same... the new ones are smaller in diameter, for one...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

really nice, looks so cool.

Randy


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

90 min yesterday, from 1130 to 1pm, my daughter (Kindergarten) is sick with 
the swine flu (fine getting over it) and she painted the skeletons. She wants 
to paint their boots too. We are going to open a PL hulk from big lots 
tomorrow. She saw it in my closet. The rod is a quick build. This is what
it looks like unpainted. Skeletons flat white still on runners.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool work. RR would be a great father/kid project... it nearly falls together. PL Hulk takes a TON of work... its not a fun kit and its hard to make it look half way decent.


----------



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT JOB!!Picked one upfor my self today !hope it turns out as nice as yours!like your paint colorsas well!


----------

